# Fx5 creating alot of micro bubbles?



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

my fx5 is creating alot of micro bubbles what could this be I am running a 405 and fx5 the 405 is fine so half my tank is very bubbbbly


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

First off ...why do you have the fx5 on one side of tank...
should be farther apart( that way the whole tank will be bubbly )
If your intake line is longer than you outlet you will get micro bubbles your outlet has to be longer of the 2.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe your filter is clogged. Mine made bubbles when the blue polishing pads got clogged (after 2 weeks lol).


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

yep I pulled apart it was my charcoal bag I had pulled the polishing pad out last week now this one got plugged I guess it works lol


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> First off ...why do you have the fx5 on one side of tank...
> should be farther apart( that way the whole tank will be bubbly )
> If your intake line is longer than you outlet you will get micro bubbles your outlet has to be longer of the 2.


I have the outlet in the middle and the intake on the left is this wrong


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

just thinking that if the bubbles are in one side only then the circulation is in that side only as well...just goin by that ...I would seperate it more personaly.


----------

